# Blue #9 Ball Ribbed Perfect Mason 1 Quart Jar



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 25, 2014)

Blue #9 Ball Ribbed Perfect Mason 1 Quart JarHas Zinc Ball lid with Milk Glass Insert, marked as follows, Genuine Zinc Cap, For Ball Mason Jars While lid has been cleaned there, is a light patina/corrosion on inside lip of lid Slight evidence of wear to glass due to age/handling, no chips or cracks. If there is anyone who would like to add this to their collection please let me know, my Mother and I will be very greatfull. I will also post it in the Buy /Sell /Swap forum. Thank you kindly Bert DeWitt. I would like to thank the person who has helped  already, Thank you[attachment=ball perfect mason jar.JPG] [attachment=ball perfect mason jar back.JPG] [attachment=ball perfect mason jar lid.JPG][attachment=ball perfect mason jar bottom.jpg]


----------

